

Ask HN: what are the best looking web application user interfaces? - hoodoof

What are sexiest, most stylish AND functional web application user interfaces you know?  I'm NOT talking here about garden variety websites.  Talking about web applications that are functional, that require significant user interaction.
======
kellros
I would never attribute 'sexy' to a website.

Stylish and functional, I'd suggest you take a look at lifehacker.com .
Functionality wise, it depends on what's appropiate for the type of website.
There's a reason why portal websites are rarely being used (except on say,
company intranets). Stylish I would attribute to a lot of things including
layout, conciseness, typography, certain interactivity, considerate and a few
others including things like support for graceful degradation where
appropiate.

A website in my eyes is something someone visits with predetermined intentions
looking to satisfy themselves within a specific niche. This described behavior
doesn't differ from real world examples such as when you go to a supermarket
to buy food.

------
abozi
Here's a question on Quora, which I found very helpful and it keeps on getting
updated.

[http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-
simple-...](http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-simple-clear-
and-effective-and-what-makes-them-so?__snids__=45425424)

------
benologist
Stripe's dashboard is pretty but you've set a pretty hazy bar on what
qualifies.

